# CS Mods



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

Wondering! Has anybody tried extending the dowel length of the CS line to accomodate banana plugs or wrap the tubes with another hard surface?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am curious... what do you mean by "wrap the tubes with another hard surface?"


----------



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

I was thinking of Tambor or something similar to re enforce and change the looks of the sub.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't done that when I had my SVS-16PCi, but, I don't think it would change the sonic characteristics that much. It would, of course, change the looks. Cylinders by nature are very stable to pressure changes, and, SVS uses a pretty strong material to begin with. If you do try it, let us know if you notice any differences. Thanks, Dennis


----------



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanx to all.........Bill


----------



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanx for the ideas Guys, I have ordered 6 more dowels doubled them up with longer screws. Now I can get my fingers in there easier & change the cables at my slightest paranoia.........


----------

